# If Futsal a fad or real option moving forward with Soccer Development?



## Chalklines (Jul 9, 2018)

Got into a discussion with a buddy of mine who swears futsal is more beneficial then individual technical training.

Personally I always felt the more game like touches an individual gets the better but some of these packed Futsal games on a basketball court playing 6v6 the kids are not getting the amount of touches they could be getting doing different training.

Are we witnessing a Fad here or is it clubs trying to further cash in on another watered down program to charge us for?


----------



## younothat (Jul 9, 2018)

Real

Starting at age 6 say and continuing to training & play so by U16 you will will notice a big difference in ball and passing skills IMO.   

Can be a fun game for the kids, action packed, lots of back and forth but I would say its not short term, need to be consistent so even if a team does futsal for only the winter or spring that's beneficial 

Playing is not enough and players need to be taught and trained in futsal techniques in almost equal amount.   This is the area that is lacking not that many coaches teach or know futsal all that well.


----------



## espola (Jul 9, 2018)

If a kid spends a lot of time sitting on the bench beside a futsal court he will be getting valuable training for his future role in the full-sized outdoor game.


----------



## ajaffe (Jul 9, 2018)

Paraphrasing someone that influenced the influencers in charge of revamping coaching and developmental pathways in US Soccer...

"Football is a sport that involves football actions. Football actions are essentially:
(C)ommunication - reading the game and taking in verbal and nonverbal stimuli
(D)ecision making - making a decision based on the information gathered from that communication
(E)xecution - applying the technique to actuality that decision
(F)itness - the ability to perform high quality football actions (C,D, and E) at higher frequency and for longer duration"

To answer your question. What does Futsal help a player with? Probably C,D,E and F.

What does individual training help the player with? Probably just E.

It is important to train the mind as it is a part of the body. Both are going to be beneficial for all players, but any time you incorporate C and D in along with E then it will be better than anything that only has one of those facets. You can replace Futsal with Sunday league or pickup games or indoor or any other plethora of options and the outcome will be the same.


----------



## avh (Jul 9, 2018)

Chalklines said:


> ... but some of these packed Futsal games on a basketball court playing 6v6 ...


Futsal is played with 4 field players and a keeper.  The kids touches really improve when they realize that quick passes and movement off the ball gives better results then just dribbling.  Of course, that's just my observation.  Putting more kids on the court definitely takes away from it.


----------



## coachsamy (Jul 10, 2018)

Chalklines said:


> Got into a discussion with a buddy of mine who swears futsal is more beneficial then individual technical training.
> 
> Personally I always felt the more game like touches an individual gets the better but some of these packed Futsal games on a basketball court playing 6v6 the kids are not getting the amount of touches they could be getting doing different training.
> 
> Are we witnessing a Fad here or is it clubs trying to further cash in on another watered down program to charge us for?


It's just an add-on Fad!

IMO that improves on ball control as the ball moves faster, however its a heavier ball and the speed of the game is a little faster than a regular field. A player should be fine as long it can play consistently and can apply their skills in a way that provides a positive impact to the team. 

I know many people that are happy with their players becoming ballhogs because they can do a couple tricks, but can't do anything off the ball or collect the ball or even make a decent pass.


----------



## Projustice (Jul 10, 2018)

Futsal Is amazing, I can't say enough how much it has helped my daughters game, and can be much more fun to play then Soccer. In a typical game she can get 50 to 100 ball touches, as apposed to a soccer game where she may only get 10 to 15 touches. It is definitely not a fad, and FIFA is pushing hard to get Futsal into the Olympics as an Olympic Event, Which may be a good pathway for certain players.


----------



## ChrisD (Jul 10, 2018)

Futsal is fun, great cardio ....*just like anything it depends on the kid*.  I see aggressive players benefit from it ......


----------



## Justafan (Jul 10, 2018)

My dd’s are 04’s and if I had to do it all over again all I would have them do early on (ages 3 -6) is get a ball, a couple of kids, tell them the object is to score, and let them go at it.  No intervention by adults and no drills.  Futsal is the closest thing we have to that.  

I sincerely think that is a major weakness in America’s soccer “game.”  We are not like other countries where kids grow up playing the game in the living room, in the street with their n-bors, at school (morning, recess, and lunch), and after school.  The game gets ingrained with these kids and that’s why you see the creativity and instincts American’s lack.

Contrast this with the first time my dd’s ever touched a soccer ball (age 5).  It was the first AYSO practice on a field the size of Montana and the first thing they do is “drills.”  At that point they don’t even really know what the game is about. I remember seeing my dd’s team warm up one time when they were maybe 10 and being impressed with all the step-overs, double scissors, helicopter moves.  I was like F^*k, they look damn good!  Now did anyone do one of those moves in the game?   You know the answer.

Notice how we don’t suffer from creativity and instincts in basketball.  Why? Because our kids 
are playing in the living room, in the neighborhood, at school, and at the park or gym since an early age.  Pick up games is huge for sharpening your skills, instincts, and creativity.  Shoot, professional basketball players play pick up games all Summer.  

So to answer your question, it’s an absolute must in my opinion.


----------



## jpeter (Jul 10, 2018)

Justafan said:


> My dd’s are 04’s and if I had to do it all over again all I would have them do early on (ages 3 -6) is get a ball, a couple of kids, tell them the object is to score, and let them go at it.  No intervention by adults and no drills.  Futsal is the closest thing we have to that.
> 
> I sincerely think that is a major weakness in America’s soccer “game.”  We are not like other countries where kids grow up playing the game in the living room, in the street with their n-bors, at school (morning, recess, and lunch), and after school.  The game gets ingrained with these kids and that’s why you see the creativity and instincts American’s lack.
> 
> ...


Yup, my son still uses futsal moves, passes, and shots he learned when he under 10.    He was gifted a foam ball at 4 and used it so much he worn that one out.   When he got a real soccer ball and eventually worn out the leather on that also, I thought maybe we're on to something.

People ask all the time where he learned his moves, or how he scores in those tight situations or threads the passes and sometimes I say experience or that was a futsal shot, pass, or move and yes it does translate to the big field.

My boy trained & played indoor 2 years starting at age 5 before he even played a single game on grass at age 7.

He impressed at futsal so much a club director saw him & asking him to play u9 before he was even 7 outdoors.  We waited until he was 7 and when he played his first tournament he was like a Tasmanian devil, so much smaller but he had much fun that he was hooked, the trophy was actually bigger than he was and he still has a picture of that 1st one.

He continues to play both now but in hinsight I guess we were lucky because we had no idea about soccer or futsal and he accidentally just kind of gravitated toward that thanks to a gifted ball my his European Gandfather, I didn't know anything about soccer and the first game I ever saw was him scoring goal after goal with that foam ball in the y league.  Never gets old, a hat trick in the heat was nice for him this past weekend in u16.


----------



## Grace T. (Jul 10, 2018)

Futsal is great.  Justafan is right on.  I'm a fan.  BUT.  Futsal really helps out in 2 areas: 1) places where it's too cold to play soccer in the winter (in Spain, it's used in schools during that time kind of like our PE teachers used basketball when I was growing up), 2) in the cities where water bills and space might prove limitations on putting in soccer spaces.  

Our burb recently put in (outdoor) futsal courts in one school.  Sponsored by the local mega club that gets preference for court time.  They really pushed for it after our 2 wet winters in row where the fields kept getting closed during tryouts.  The school district gets use during school hours.  Converted some unused tennis courts.  The school district doesn't really make use of it....PE has been severely cut, teachers don't know futsal or how it differs from soccer and the kids rather play on the grass than the pavement (particularly when it's hot and the sun is being reflected off of it).  Other than the mega club (which gets the prime hours during futsal season in the winter), none of the other clubs use them and whenever I go past there, it's never in use.  Our area is blessed with plenty of grass and one turf fields....kids looking to practice or play can always find grass, even with a goal frame if they want one. 

Not saying futsal isn't great.  I wholeheartedly agree it is and think we should be investing in putting them in the cities and building indoor ones up north (like they did in Iceland).  But this one investment hasn't been a good use of money (other than for the mega club, which I applaud for adding futsal training into their lineup) and I think the Socal burbs are probably the last place they would take off.  You see the same in Spain/Italy by the way...along the coastal communities where there is some space and sun there are more small sided turf fields than futsal courts.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jul 10, 2018)

Futsal is not a fad. It's been around for years all over the world.  Futsal should be part of a kid's training curriculum.  Personally my kids enjoyed futsal more than soccer.   Futsal is the closest thing to street soccer.  Kids can play and get creative and it's a great workout.  Defenders I think can benefit the most because they are forced to make passes and touch the ball often.


----------



## Surf Zombie (Jul 10, 2018)

The club my 2007 DD plays for in the Boston area has an indoor facility with two turf fields and a basketball court. The kids play roughly 30 Futsal games over the winter months.  They play 4 v. 4 plus goalies.  

I can’t say enough good things about it.  For my particular kid, she is a very physical defender. Playing futsal she has to set that aside and sink or swim with footskills and quick passing. Plus, the games are usually high scoring, so lots of touches and lots of shooting opportunities.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jul 10, 2018)

ajaffe said:


> To answer your question. What does Futsal help a player with? Probably C,D,E and F.
> 
> What does individual training help the player with? Probably just E.


Futsal is a nice change-up and does force  players to practice control, quick play and operating in tight spaces.  

But there is no substitute for individual skills training.  This is the foundation for outdoor soccer and futsal.  Who are the players who do well in futsal?  Those who practice individual skills...


----------



## Grace T. (Jul 10, 2018)

I agree with Soccer4Life and SurfZombie that futsal is best for defenders.  It's least beneficial for goalkeeper.  The arc is so close to the goal, the ball so heavy, and the reaction time so minimal (which is why it's a higher scoring game despite the smaller goal) that keepers can't make either the catching or extended saves which are the mainstay of their work.  It is helpful with developing body blocks (my son got great with body blocks and kstops after doing futsal, but came to rely upon them too much on the field and had to be broken of that habit) and the backpass (assuming the rigid 1 backpass rule isn't enforced....if it is it makes it even less beneficial for the keeper).  It's also more dangerous for the keeper (the 1 time he's been conked in the head has been futsal and he's been otherwise injured in 2 other games).  It's a tool, but not one I'd use too often for a keeper since there's more beneficial training.  It's a great opportunity, however, for him to play the field....which is the problem with the small sided games (you get even less kids than already that want to and can play keeper, which in turn makes the youth games more ridiculous high scoring than the pro games and if you do have a keeper it can really turn the balance of power against other teams).  The other thing I hate is been keepers boot the ball and try to score off the first pass....that irritates me so much.


----------



## coachrefparent (Jul 10, 2018)

Most futsal games I've seen, with no coaching intervention as so many see as the panacea for failures in US soccer development, leads to lots of ball hogs wanting to dribble from end to end and score.


----------



## Paul Spacey (Jul 10, 2018)

It is one of a number of missing links here in the US in terms of being able to develop creative, expressive, world-class players. It should be an absolute must for every young player and the earlier they start playing futsal, the better. A fad? Only to those who don't understand the game or want to advocate that running around cones with a private coach is more beneficial. Some of the replies here are spot on, particularly @ajaffe and @Justafan.

All the evidence is there already but when you have first-hand experience, it is even more compelling. I played at a good level in England (Stoke City as a youth and then semi-professionally for 15 years) and credit 5v5 and futsal with probably upwards of 70% of my development. I played indoor 5v5 in a tiny gymnasium every night from age 6 up until my late-teens (and then played as often as I could into my thirties before I moved here to the US). The most talked-about parts of my game (according to coaches and fans) were my footwork, ability to find/create space and decision-making; all directly influenced by 5v5, absolutely no question about that.

I talk to coaches and parents all the time here in SoCal when watching club soccer and DA games. If I spot a very talented player (in terms of decision making and movement primarily as that's what I look for) and ask about their background, I would say 90% of the time they have played futsal or some form of small-sided soccer from a young age. It's not a coincidence.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Jul 11, 2018)

coachrefparent said:


> Most futsal games I've seen, with no coaching intervention as so many see as the panacea for failures in US soccer development, leads to lots of ball hogs wanting to dribble from end to end and score.


While this can be true, the consistently best teams focus on passing and off the ball movement.  My daughter plays on several futsal teams including a team with girls who are on the US National team.  One of the toughest opponents is consistently from a team (a team that my daughter also guest played for at the US Futsal Nationals this year) that has been together for awhile.  The more "talented" team always struggles with the team that passes more.  I put together a team this year for her and we made it a point to work on passing & moving.  Yes you can get kids that hold onto the ball, but as the skill level increases they understand the need to trust their teammates and pass the ball.   There are ways to encourage passing and off the ball movement.


----------



## zebrafish (Jul 11, 2018)

Surf Zombie said:


> The club my 2007 DD plays for in the Boston area has an indoor facility with two turf fields and a basketball court. The kids play roughly 30 Futsal games over the winter months.  They play 4 v. 4 plus goalies.
> 
> I can’t say enough good things about it.  For my particular kid, she is a very physical defender. Playing futsal she has to set that aside and sink or swim with footskills and quick passing. Plus, the games are usually high scoring, so lots of touches and lots of shooting opportunities.


This issue of physicality has been my concern with futsal-- and I think it is fantastic for skill development. My kid played a futsal tournament last winter, and clearly the refs and kids didn't know that physical play needed to be ratcheted down. A player got a concussion after having her head slammed onto the floor. Kids were just playing as if they were outside. Before this, my daughter had played futsal in a league (and it really showed me the benefits of the sport), but as she has aged I really think the injury risk goes way up unless players and refs know what they are doing.


----------



## NickName (Jul 11, 2018)

zebrafish said:


> This issue of physicality has been my concern with futsal-- and I think it is fantastic for skill development. My kid played a futsal tournament last winter, and clearly the refs and kids didn't know that physical play needed to be ratcheted down. A player got a concussion after having her head slammed onto the floor. Kids were just playing as if they were outside. Before this, my daughter had played futsal in a league (and it really showed me the benefits of the sport), but as she has aged I really think the injury risk goes way up unless players and refs know what they are doing.


I see the same with "indoor" soccer.  While my kid loves the game with all the touches and quick passing, getting hockey checked into a wall at full speed without pads can be scary.
Some refs "let it play" (dangerous) while others blow the whistle at a light brushing of elbows (frustrating).


----------



## Paul Spacey (Jul 11, 2018)

NickName said:


> I see the same with "indoor" soccer.  While my kid loves the game with all the touches and quick passing, getting hockey checked into a wall at full speed without pads can be scary.
> Some refs "let it play" (dangerous) while others blow the whistle at a light brushing of elbows (frustrating).


I see your point but we did this for years in a brick gymnasium. You learn to ‘ride’ the hits and yes, sometimes can’t get out of the way. It’s a vital learning process (where you will likely suffer some knocks and bruises) that we should not avoid by putting our kids in a safety bubble.

“Don’t head the ball because of concussion”
“Don’t play futsal as it’s too aggressive”
“Don’t play indoors as you might get knocked into a wall”

All potentially valid parental concerns but also a reflection of how we’ve perhaps become ‘softer’ in our approach to raising young people now, to their detriment.


----------



## Surf Zombie (Jul 11, 2018)

zebrafish said:


> This issue of physicality has been my concern with futsal-- and I think it is fantastic for skill development. My kid played a futsal tournament last winter, and clearly the refs and kids didn't know that physical play needed to be ratcheted down. A player got a concussion after having her head slammed onto the floor. Kids were just playing as if they were outside. Before this, my daughter had played futsal in a league (and it really showed me the benefits of the sport), but as she has aged I really think the injury risk goes way up unless players and refs know what they are doing.


In our case, the club has 50-60 girls at each age group, so the Futsal games are all intra-squad games between pools of say, the 2008 & 2007 kids from our club.  The teams rotate weekly which mixes up who the kids are playing with and against. 

The coaches do not allow physical play, which is the polar opposite of our outdoor games.  That’s not to say a kid won’t occasionally hit the floor, but when that happens the kids usually stop playing for a few seconds to make sure everyone is ok and then tone it down. 

We haven’t done many Futsal games against other clubs, but if we did I’m sure the games would be much more physical and you’d need a referee who kept things in check.


----------



## justneededaname (Jul 12, 2018)

I think we will know that futsal is no longer a fad when we stop talking about it as essentially additional training for soccer. When we see kids choose to play futsal as their primary sport. I think we are getting close to that. Maybe another 2-3 years. There are now futsal leagues in at least two seasons of the year. There are kids who are doing futsal training once or twice a week. There are organizations that are launching 10-month futsal programs that include training, games, and tournaments. 

Futsal also becomes very attractive to the highly technical players who are reaching puberty later. Especially in the ages U12 to U15 you see these players marginalized as coaches look to field physically larger players. As there become more futsal option I can see players drifting into futsal and then never drifting back to soccer.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 12, 2018)

Pretty soon we’ll see a new league of “Elite, Academy, blah, blah” futsal leagues being formed. 
As soon as someone figure out that parents will pay extra money to be part of a special league. 
For now so much futsal around here is a big pickup game.  Some guy rents a gym, charges $20 per kid, per session.  Turns on a radio and rolls out a ball. 

Kids are generally over coached- so this isn’t a bad thing.  But a true league with coaches that teach the nuances of futsal would go a long way.   

Kids pick up some of the stuff after a few games. But using the sole to trap a ball and quick footskill are so critical in futsal.  Couple that with a few lessons on positioning and attacking patterns and we’d see a major jump in the quality of futsal play.


----------

